

Ask HN: When and How do applicants hear if they are invited for a YC interview? - kiddz


======
katm
We'll be sending out emails before the end of the day PST. Definitely after
7pm PST.

~~~
YSertoglu
Thank you katm.

------
Essa
Sam Altman says that all results will be given before 10pm. Greetings from
Oxford!

------
steven_pack
In Sydney (GMT+10), it's already the 16th, so I feel like we've had to wait a
whole extra day because we've been so fixated on the "15th of April"

~~~
mattedwards
Ha ha, slightly less bad here in Perth (GMT+8), but only slightly!

~~~
lizwessel
I feel ya, here in India. Not the best night sleep Ive ever had... that's for
sure!

------
YSertoglu
It should be today. But I don't know the how. I've got a headache from
checking my email, YC website and HN every 10 minutes :)

~~~
kiddz
We're in DC and it's raining. . . I feel like going to a bar in Dupont with
anyone else who has applied and grabbing drinks.

~~~
YSertoglu
:) It feels kind of good to learn that I'm not the only one. I'm in Istanbul.
The 15th started for me 23 hours ago. It has been a loooong day.

------
vqc
I got my rejection last batch at around 11:30 PM PST. It might be a bit of
late night (or early morning) for those of you not in PDT.

------
pbrowne
anyone else..?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1q...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1qsoAoFnw4Y#t=2554)

------
efunder
Cant wait to hear.... raining in NYC also, looking for a ray of sunshine!

------
themitscorp
And there's always hope for those of us who (for various reasons) could not
submit our app until today...hoping for a miracle...

~~~
Essa
You could still submit on the last day?

------
ravensley14
dang can't wait

